

UK to introduce "photograph a cop, 10 years in jail" law - dantheman
http://boingboing.net/2009/02/03/uk-to-introduce-phot.html#previouspost

======
handelaar
Flagged as flamebait. Doctorow seems not to be able to understand the
difference between "armed forces" and the police.

------
mooism2
Flagged for being out of date. The post is over a year old.

~~~
dantheman
Ahh I didn't even notice that.

